# Lost Fly Rod Weber Taggert Area



## ducknuts (Nov 24, 2008)

My neighbor drove off and left his rod by the side of his car. Got heading down road and turned back but somebody all ready picked it up. If any one has any info on this please let me know. Thanks


----------

